
Generate the Perfect Cookie Recipe - dazsnow
https://thecookie.website/
======
dazsnow
A little side project during lock down to experiment with Svelte/Sapper and,
more importantly, generate a recipe for your PERFECT chocolate chip cookie
based on desired color, mouthfeel, surface texture, and thickness. You can
also adjust the recipe for the exact number of cookies you want to make.
Please let me know your feedback!

